
Minimal Vagrant Box for Ubuntu 16.04 for VirtualBox and VMware - geerlingguy
https://atlas.hashicorp.com/geerlingguy/boxes/ubuntu1604/
======
geerlingguy
And for those interested, here's the Packer build configuration I used to
build the box: [https://github.com/geerlingguy/packer-
ubuntu-1604](https://github.com/geerlingguy/packer-ubuntu-1604)

All my boxes are available on
[http://files.midwesternmac.com/](http://files.midwesternmac.com/)

------
jareds
Thank you for this. The official ubuntu box is broken with Virtualbox when
running on my pc, this one works.

~~~
geerlingguy
No problem! I noticed most of the major box distributors' boxes are still
broken, so I thought I'd try to get mine working ASAP even with the current
bugs in Vagrant.

